# Sticky  REVIEW: CarTunes (League City, Texas)



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

If anyone in the Houston area is looking for a top notch shop....this one should be at the top of your list to check out.
The whole crew there took better than good care of me, my truck and the equipment I brought them to install.
Rick Paul (speakerpimp on here)is a phenomenal installer and made time well after the initial install to help me with tuning and some other stuff. I can't recommend him enough.
Prince, Max...hell...the whole crew there was just top notch IMHO.
I don't do testimonials but after the way I was treated there and the results I received I felt like it was only fair to them to try to send some local folks their way.

Here's just a small example of what Rick did for me.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Look em up if you're in the area...you won't be disappointed.

For my build the guys deadened the whole truck then Rick installed an Rockford Fosgate 3Sixty.3 (after the Mosconi 6to8 bricked), a pair of Mosconi AS200.4's, a single JL 12W6v3 and the front stage is Focal Utopia Be No 7 all run active.
The full build log is here: http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...tall-speakerpimp-fairly-high-end-install.html


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

*Re: CarTunes in League City, Tx*



UNBROKEN said:


> If anyone in the Houston area is looking for a top notch shop....this one should be at the top of your list to check out.
> The whole crew there took better than good care of me, my truck and the equipment I brought them to install.
> Rick Paul (speakerpimp on here)is a phenomenal installer and made time well after the initial install to help me with tuning and some other stuff. I can't recommend him enough.
> Prince, Max...hell...the whole crew there was just top notch IMHO.
> ...


Niceeeeee! How do you like the 360?


----------



## UNBROKEN (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: CarTunes in League City, Tx*

I haven't touched it myself...Rick tuned it for me. We just finished that 2 days ago so all I've done is enjoy what he came up with.
Honestly....if I touch it I'll screw it up. lol
Luckily he sent me the back-up tune.


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

*Re: CarTunes in League City, Tx*

Rick Rocks!


----------



## speakerpimp (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words y'all. I have been told by a couple of people that there is a need for clarification, so for the record I no longer work for Car Tunes. If anyone is looking for me I am currently working at the West Oaks location of Car Toys.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if you can give some more details of the new shop with contact info, i will be happy to amend it to the original post


----------



## Randyman... (Oct 7, 2012)

Any scoop on this? 

I assume you still do custom work over there? I might want you to work a little more magic on my existing dash mounts you did over at Car Tunes earlier this year...

You can bet wherever Rick goes - quality work will be right behind him!


----------



## Mrnurse (Sep 8, 2011)

this shop is about 5 min from my house. I pass it everyday going to work. went in there once or twice. I cant say anything about them as I have never been able to afford their prices. but then again, I cant afford much.


----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Rick is moving to the Baybrook location as of tomorrow. Saves me some driving.


----------



## bigAAA (Dec 2, 2014)

I am in the Houston area and looking for a shop or someone to work on my Lexus. I think I've heard of Rick on another forum...


----------



## markn01 (Jun 8, 2009)

Anyone know where Rick Paul (speakerpimp) has moved to?


----------



## Rob4607 (Apr 5, 2014)

Dodge this place like the plague. It’s not the place it was in 2016. Take 2k and flush it down the toilet.


----------

